# Rear Sway Bar!!!!!!!!!



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I just got this e-mail 5 minutes ago.


> Announcing STILLEN's New 2002/3 Altima Rear Sway Bar!!
> 
> Ever wonder where your rear end is?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Cost = $142.99* From Alex at SWA....

www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I just bought one!!!!! WooHoo!


----------



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

Direct link....Same for I-4 as V6

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/20nisali4sti3.html


Thank you Ruben
Alex


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know how it works out for you, Ruben!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

i want one but im afraid that they will seel out before i can afford it


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wait until I do a little write up on mine and how it performs before you take the plunge.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm going to wait for some feedback before making that move


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Wait until I do a little write up on mine and how it performs before you take the plunge. *


I'm going to be waiting to read about it, for now I keep saving the $$$ for it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SWA didn't send it out yet, something about Stillen not including some screws. This sounds like the grill doesn't it?

It will be after Thanksgiving before I even see the thing.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

That sucks man...


----------

